# Uncorrected vision requirement!?



## JoeyDC

Hello,

I have done a lot of research online about vision requirements to become a Boston police officer. The civil service exam/medical part described the vision requirement. I don't meet the uncorrected vision requirement of 20/100, I think it's more. However, I do meet the corrected vision requirement of 20/20. My question would be: since uncorrected vision requirement over 20/100 is considered a health condition, can you still get hired as a police officer? 

I really hope someone can give me information on this particular question as I couldn't find anything on this message board regarding this question. I found two other threads, but those didn't answer my question.


----------



## 263FPD

On a serious note, I think since your vision is 20/20 corrected, you should not have too much of a problem unless your eye sight is degenerating.


----------



## JoeyDC

I don't have problems wearing contacts if that's what it takes. I'm just afraid that I won't pass the medical requirements when I take the civil service exam, so I'm trying to find out what to do about that. I need to know if they base their decision on this part or not! I was calling around today, but no one seems to know anything. I was told I should ask a physician. I can still see without my glasses/contacts but my view is very blurry then. I can't believe my eyes could be the reason why I can't perform my dream job!


----------



## 263FPD

You can take the test. The physical evaluation comes later.


----------



## JoeyDC

Alright, that's good to know, thanks.

However, any ideas who can help me with the question about the physical requirements? I won't take the test if I fail the physical evaluation, you know? I really need to know beforehand if there are police officers that are in the same situation like me and still got hired even though their uncorrected vision requirement was as bad as mine.


----------



## 263FPD

How bad is your vision? You said it was worse then 20/100. How bad is it?


----------



## JoeyDC

My diopters on the left eye is -2.75 and on the right eye -3.25. So I guess that's even worse than 20/200. My last option would be eye surgery, but I'm not that thrilled about it, but I also don't wanna be restricted to certain jobs.



USMCMP5811 said:


> This took me all of 2 1/2 minutes to find. you should realy try searching more......
> *Q.* If I have questions about medical examination standards and procedures, where may I seek guidance?
> 
> *A.* You may contact the Public Safety Medical Standards Team at HRD at (617) 727-3777. They will have answers to many routine questions.
> 
> Medical Standards Information - Executive Office for Administration & Finance


I found that information too, and called long time before I posted on this message board. Unfortunately, no one picked up the phone.


----------



## 263FPD

JoeyDC said:


> My diopters on the left eye is -2.75 and on the right eye -3.25. So I guess that's even worse than 20/200. My last option would be eye surgery, but I'm not that thrilled about it, but I also don't wanna be restricted to certain jobs.
> 
> I found that information too, and called long time before I posted on this message board. Unfortunately, no one picked up the phone.


Sounds like you have a surgery in your near future.


----------



## JoeyDC

263FPD said:


> Sounds like you have a surgery in your near future.


Yes, I guess that's the only option left for me. Oh well, let's just hope I don't turn blind afterward LOL.


----------



## Right_to_bear_arms

Be sure to check into any time limits regarding laser eye correction. Sometimes the laser eye is only accepted 1 year after you have had the surgery and only if you haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## JoeyDC

Right_to_bear_arms said:


> Be sure to check into any time limits regarding laser eye correction. Sometimes the laser eye is only accepted 1 year after you have had the surgery and only if you haven't had any problems with it.


Thanks for this helpful info. I don't worry about the time limit as I still have one more year to go before I can actually join. I just hope the laser eye surgery turns out to be okay.


----------



## dbquinby

JoeyDC said:


> Thanks for this helpful info. I don't worry about the time limit as I still have one more year to go before I can actually join. I just hope the laser eye surgery turns out to be okay.


I haven't seen BPD's particular standard but the standard of how long it needs be after your surgery varies from agency to agency just so you don't think its the same across the board, but 1 year does some like the most common standard. Also if your worried about laser eye surgery i've never heard any horror stories and most come out with better than 20/20 vision. I'm in the process of getting it done soon myself.....


----------



## Crvtte65

JoeyDC said:


> I found two other threads, but those didn't answer my question.


Was this one of them?

http://www.masscops.com/forums/gett...on-regarding-initial-hiring-requirements.html

Its a sticky in this section of the forum and what do you know, the first link is the initial medical standards which say:




(5) Category A and Category B Medical Conditions 
·(a) A Category A Medical Condition is a medical condition that would preclude an individual from performing the essential job functions of a municipal police officer, or present a significant risk to the safety and health of that individual or others. 

(b) Eyes And Vision
The medical evaluation shall minimally include visual acuity (Snellen) and peripheral vision testing using a Titmus or Optec Vision Screener or other similar standardized testing device. Contact lenses are not permitted to meet the uncorrected standard. X-chrom contact lens use is not permitted to meet the color standard. When thecandidate is being tested, he/she must present without wearing contact lenses _for at least 24 hours_, so that uncorrected vision can be accurately tested.
1. Category A medical conditions shall include: 


uncorrected vision worse than 20/100 in either eye


corrected vision worse than 20/20 in the better eye UNLESS - the vision in the good eye alone is at least 20/25 AND the vision with both eyes together is 20/20 or better.


peripheral vision of less than 70 degrees temporally and 45 degrees nasally in either eye AND/OR any history of conditions limiting field of vision will necessitate additional assessment by an eye care professional who will use a Goldmann-type perimeter to determine if the binocular visual field is 140 degrees (at least 70 degrees temporally in each eye) with a III4e isopter. 


Testing by Ishihara or Richmond pseudo-isochromatic plates is required and if the candidate fails, testing by Farnsworth D-15 is required. Two or more major errors on the Farnsworth is a Category A condition.


----------



## Tee

My son JUST went through this for NY State Police and he failed the uncorrected vision portion which is the same as ours, 20/100. With his glasses and contacts he is 20/20. They told him he had to get surgery for the uncorrected vision or he would not be hired. He passed every thing else top notch. So, he is out. He is now going for his Bachelors in Criminal Justice then on to Masters. Now I read this and he is going to run into the same thing in order to go to academy here in his home state. I can slightly understand the logic but I see officers with glasses and head straps all the time, contacts, both correct to 20/20. Where is the money for this surgery supposed to come from after paying for all this schooling for a person who wants to be an officer and make a difference?


----------



## pahapoika

It does suck he got washed out for the eye exam and the surgery is expensive but it's well worth it no matter what he ends up doing.

if you price out the cost of contacts over something like 4 years to find out the lasik actually is a better deal.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Holy thread necromancy!!! 5 years?!? 

My advice to your son, get LASIK. It's worth every damn penny and then some. A small investment for a lifetime of amazing vision.


----------



## CapeSpecial

I know some agencies make an exception if you have successfully worn soft contacts for a certain time. I'm not sure if Boston does this. I have run into this myself twice now when going for environmental law enforcement jobs (dream job). Both agencies have an uncorrected requirement of 20/40, and I am 20/60, even though my corrected is 20/15. The only way around it is LASIK


----------



## pahapoika

Went to Nielson in Quincy. Paid cash, but they do have financing.

Allot of guys just pony up the four grand and get it down.


----------



## CBM0206

Hello All,
I'm also in kind of a sticky situation about my vision. I'm 20 years old, going to school and working F/T as a Dispatcher. Getting on this job has been my dream for as long as I can remember. The only problem I have is (other than not being a vet) that I have some vision problems. My left eye is perfect, I can see 20/20 uncorrected and corrected. No problem there. My right eye is a different story..I'm about 20/80-20/100 uncorrected and 20/30 corrected. Two lines off. I'm worried that those two lines could keep me from my dream job and I'm really stressing. I'm not sure if I would qualify for lasik. Different doctors have told me different things. I don't know who to believe. I'll be looking for jobs in the NE region. My question is to anybody if they know if having the perfect vision in one eye and close to it corrected in the other eye will be sufficient enough or if I'll be DQ'ed just for that. Also, if anybody knows what the policies are about possibly getting a waiver for an MD or if that's out of the question. 
ANY information would be helpful and I would greatly appreciate your responses. 
Stay safe all! And thank you in advance for your responses!


----------

